# Sargent EC51 indication / Fault?



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I ran up our Tribute yesterday and took the van for a warm up run to charge batteries a bit and clean up the brakes etc. Did around 10 mls then back to the house.

Noticed the reversing camera did not work and when parked in the drive, I noticed the EC 51 control panel would not switch on. 

Connected up the EH cable (220V in) and the conrtol panel would then switch on as normal. Everything now working as norm & reversing camera back on line..

Checking the voltage of the leasure battery via the (L) button showed good voltage and the green led by the button was lit up. Doing the same check for the (V) Vehicle battery showed only the bottom red led flashing (for 5 sec's) and the green led by the selector button would not light up. In other words the voltage check system would not 'toggle' between the batteries and I find I can't now check the vehicle's battery condition via the controller (V) button.. Anyone know what the red flashing led (for 5 seconds) is trying to tell me? There is no reference to this condition / indication in the instruction manual..

Battery voltages are fine. All fuses and trips are ok & all sytems are working normally.. Only Van battery voltage check via the panel is not working & the bottom (red) led flashes for 5 seconds.

I have reset the system as per instruction manual to no avail. Just the same indication.

Anyone know the system enough to help? 

AB13CHB ...


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

*Sargent EC51*

Have you tried contacting Sargent? Sargentshop.co.uk has their phone number in the contact page. There's also quite a bit of technical data on their website.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Before telephoning, you can view Sargent's manual online, Alex. Page six in the link below describes your EC51 and it's audible warnings.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC155 User Instructions Issue 2.pdf


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Many thanks guys..

I have indeed been onto the website and looked at the info regarding the controller etc. Still not found anything regarding the indication given. 

So, I am going to ring Sargent Friday am if they don't reply to the email I have sent.. I have their tel' number for the tech' helpline...

AB13


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just an update...

Great fun this lecy fault so I thought I'd share the outcome. :roll: 

The indication on the control panel turned out to be the system not 'reading' any voltage from the (V)ehicle battery. 

Checking the connections etc at the PSU revealed no voltage up at the unit. I tested it at the fuses and the 9pin multi connector. So there was a break in the supply somewhere. 

Contacted Sargent again..... (tech' guys are very good) They told me some vans now supplied with extra loom protection and I might find another fuse close to the battery. This, in our transit is under the drivers seat and not easy to access. Some spannering later I had removed the seat (Oh my back! That thing is heavy) and moved the battery forward in the compartment to get at the fuses... No sign of the colour coded (Brown / Green) cable! Not good news. Checked all the fuse links anyway and all ok.. Stumped as to where the power pick up (Brown / green) cable is ???? !!!! Back to drawing board.. Where the hell was the said fuse? Hidden under the passenger seat was where it is... The loom attachment and fuse links look very 'loosely' put together and was more or less 'flung' under the seat with no sign of any attachments of any kind.. Not very good. Anyway I checked for the said B&G cable and sure enough the 4 way fuse 'Board' (2 ways populated. 2 spare) had the B/G cable and the fuse concerned. It was blown. 20 Amper fuse too.. Replaced this and all back to normal. No sign of total load figures in my info' so I have emailed supplier and Autotrail. I won't hold my breath. My Fluke multimeter can handle 40 amps for current checking so I will do this tomorrow (if I can move that is) .... I then need to check each circuit in turn to see if anything pops the fuse again before turning everything 12 volt to ON and checking the load (s).... My bet is the fuse might be a bit light.

So any other Newish Tribute T715 owners take note. The 12 volt supply fuse from (V) battery is under the PASSENGER seat and NOT by the battery.

Wish I had known this. Might not have hurt my back.... :lol: 

Hope this helps A N Other...

Alex B....


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Neither the makers nor the dealer has come back to me.. So I won't be spending any more money with either of them.

Totally ignored.  

No mention whatsoever ref' the extra fuse for the connecting loom protection, or the indication from the control panel, I E single (bottom) red led flashing, in any of the instruction manuals !!!! 

So.. If you don't have the kit or knowhow? ''Take it along to your dealer sir'' resulting in a decent bill I suspect. 20p fuse!! But if you dont know it's there? and the don't tell you in the manual? 

8O 8O 

Alex B ...


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just read your very interesting post, could I raise a little point that stood out to me. Are you sure your multimeter will stand 40 amps. 

When I was in the electrical trade usually multimeters only carried 10 amps or less. When I wanted to measure above this I used a clip-on ammeter.

If you have a sooper dooper meter I'm sorry to question you but better safe than sorry. I've seen in the past how meters blow when used on the wrong range.

Frank


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the concern but yes.. Not intending running the load through the meter though. 

My meter is a Fluke (with tongs) but off hand can't remember the model.. Expensive! But was a parting gift (keep your tools!!) from the company when I retired  .. I clipped the tongs round the L battery cable. (s) .. one at a time though... lol...

With everything running and using the waterpump and loo etc the most I saw was about 15amps which is around normal. Still on the meter's memory I think as I haven't used it since.

Sargent said the fridge, depending on model, could use up to around 15 amps itself. (@ 170 watt max) Ours is 130 watt. About 11.8 amp. that was about what I found... But the fridge was not running when the fuse blew! At the time I don't think anything was running!!

I now suspect it was something to do with the L batt being in a low charge state (I may have left something running. Rev' camera is fav') and when the relay changed over to charge the L battery it might have surged and tripped the fuse. Probably the cause. ... I hope. Time will tell though.

Most brassed off with the lack of info in the books!!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you are quite right, I can remember when I was a tugger and I put my battery in the car boot to charge it when we went out and the fuse blew. Upon checking with the battery very low the alternator put out 22 amps which dropped to 15 within 5 minutes and then dropped to lower than 10 in another 5 minutes.

Frank


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks very like a current surge.

All ok now. Van went for a service today and everything is just fine.

Cheers. :wink: 

Alex Black


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

alexblack13 said:


> Looks very like a current surge.
> 
> All ok now. Van went for a service today and everything is just fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,
Without doubt a surge to a flat battery. My A/trail has 20A (easy access fuses) installed. I got fed up of them blowing and replaced them with 20A thermal breakers. Click them off. Start the van and let the output settle and then push them back in. Might be worth extending your fuseholders out to the rear of the seat base ...John


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi John, 

The fuse, when I eventually found it, is on a pull out loom extender from under the passengers seat. Easy access as well. But finding it was the problem. The lec'y kit makers (Sargent) told me it was in the connection block / box behind the battery. Which is a PITA to get at as it is built into the drivers seat base!! The MH manufacturers (Autotrail) didn't tell Sargent either apparently. No doubt the new manuals will have the info' included.. ? ?

The dealer we bought from (N E Campers ..Newcastle) have not been very good with us at all. Never called me back yet, I asked to speak to the lad who did our handover, as he would have known without doubt. That call back should have happened, but again .. Nah!!

Some details in the book is all that is needed but that would be too sensible. Sorted now though. :wink: 

I just thought any other Tribute T series owners might like to know too. Might save them a load of trouble or money even.

Cheers...

Alex B .... 8)


----------

